
Volkswagen scandal: software developers need a code of ethics - cube00
http://www.theage.com.au/comment/volkswagen-scandal-software-developers-need-a-code-of-ethics-20151007-gk3w6m.html
======
seren
Most companies already have code of conducts.

A quick google search will give you :
[http://www.volkswagenag.com/content/vwcorp/content/en/the_gr...](http://www.volkswagenag.com/content/vwcorp/content/en/the_group/compliance.html)

Maybe I am jaded but I honestly don't understand how having a SW code of
conduct would change anything practically.

